# cactus?



## ray jay (Sep 3, 2009)

I Call her Ned


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh wow. :drool:

Damn that thing is buff


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 4, 2009)

Aye carumba, she looks wonderful :aok:

What feed are you giving her?

eace:


----------



## ray jay (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks guys, Im just giving them alaskan ferts. 5-1-1 for veg, 0-10-10 for flower. Used them on all the outdoor, 5-1-1 stinks thou dont thinks the neighbors liked it much.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 6, 2009)

ray jay said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, Im just giving them alaskan ferts. 5-1-1 for veg, 0-10-10 for flower. Used them on all the outdoor, 5-1-1 stinks thou dont thinks the neighbors liked it much.


 
looks awesome! Ive used the Alaska Brand fish ferts.. they definetly stink!
The critters seem to be drawn in my the smell too


----------

